# Tanzanian Giant Tailless Whip Scorpion



## Juce (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I'm worried. This is my first pet and i don't know if I'm taking care of it well enough.

Humidity seems hard to keep up. I've been spraying the tank with a spray bottle everyday hoping it stays high enough.

I'm using peat moss. It doesn't seem like it can move around well enough to catch the cricket. Should I be worried?

I just don't want it to die. I want to end up getting a group of them, but if I can't keep its tank suitable... I don't think I would want to get anymore arachnids.

Can I get some helpful advice?


----------



## crpy (Sep 21, 2008)

I dont mist that much, to me your over doing it. I even let mine dry out then mist again. Mine are in a plexi container with wood chips, they are not "T"s so no worries about wood chips. I have a large piece of bark at an angle so they can go under and molt.

Ive had them for years like this and I feed every 10 days.
i think your over worrying


----------



## Juce (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I just want to be safe. He already broke his feelers. They're down to the first joint.



I might get more. Any combination of sexes will be fine?


----------



## crpy (Sep 21, 2008)

Juce said:


> Well I just want to be safe. He already broke his feelers. They're down to the first joint.
> 
> 
> 
> I might get more. Any combination of sexes will be fine?


yep, you can keep male and female together or a couple females. I have not had cannibalization but I wouldn't hang my hat on it.


----------



## Juce (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks.

I think I'll just take your advice, and hope it'll find this cricket I just put in.


----------



## crpy (Sep 21, 2008)

Juce said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I think I'll just take your advice, and hope it'll find this cricket I just put in.


They are quite shy so just make sure its dark and it should get it.
Do you know how old it is.


----------



## 8+) (Sep 22, 2008)

Also, if it's getting ready to molt, it may not eat for a while.


----------



## crpy (Sep 22, 2008)

8+) said:


> Also, if it's getting ready to molt, it may not eat for a while.


right, also make sure you have something for it to climb under to hold on while in molt elevated 2-3 inches up. I've heard of them molting right side up but I wouldn't risk it by not giving it an under hide.


----------



## dtknow (Sep 22, 2008)

I wouldn't risk housing them communally long term unless you have a very big enclosure. Cannibalism does occur, but more likely is one knocking down another during a molt, which is just as fatal.


----------



## Juce (Sep 22, 2008)

It's in a 5-10 gallon tank, and I have a piece of bark in it at an angle. I'm going to find another piece of bark soon enough.

It's quite small. I got the smallest one at the pet store. I've only had it for a week now. I also have no idea on what sex it is.


----------



## Juce (Sep 23, 2008)

How do I know it's molting?


----------



## crpy (Sep 24, 2008)

Juce said:


> How do I know it's molting?


Aside from a slight > separation of the tergal membrane, I haven't noticed any specific changes.


----------

